# Peinlich! Bei Selbstbefriedigung erwischt...



## Tokko (20 März 2009)

​


----------



## Muli (25 März 2009)

LOL ... immer schön anrufen


----------



## Krigo (2 Apr. 2009)

lol2 "Was ist denn hier los"


----------



## flr21 (4 Mai 2010)

oops


----------



## nestal04 (21 Juni 2011)

peinlich


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Juni 2011)

Echt super das Video.


----------



## Miraculix (21 Juni 2011)

Glück gehabt!?! 
...da hat nicht viel gefehlt... und das Mädel hätte am eigenen Leib erfahren (das ist jetzt nicht mal zweideutig gemeint ),
warum der Franzose gewisse weibliche Körperfunktionen als "La petite mort" bezeichnet...


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (3 Juli 2011)

Bin verwirrt dann hat sie den Vibrator in der Hose oder auf dem Stuhl gehabt?


----------



## neman64 (3 Juli 2011)

Celebs_fan2011 schrieb:


> Bin verwirrt dann hat sie den Vibrator in der Hose oder auf dem Stuhl gehabt?


Sie hat den Vibrator in der Hose.
:thx: für das peinliche Video


----------



## Hein666 (4 Juli 2011)

Celebs_fan2011 schrieb:


> Bin verwirrt dann hat sie den Vibrator in der Hose oder auf dem Stuhl gehabt?



Der Vibrator ist ein Handy das Vibriert und das hatte sie vorne
im Schlübber, da wo es Spass macht!


----------

